# Kings' Land phase 2



## linsj (Oct 7, 2013)

Last year I stayed in phase 1 on bonus points. I like the resort a lot, and the unit was great. This year I stayed in phase 2 and wrote a review comparing it with phase 1 here:
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=16a8191f-3965-409b-87f4-404fb52c0fa5

Bottom line: I don't think phase 1 is worth 50% more points. I'd much rather have more nights.


----------



## presley (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice review.  I'll be in phase one next month, but in the future it sounds like I'd be just as happy in phase two.   The view from the lanai can be a tipping point for me, but I don't think the views are Hawaiin from any of the rooms.


----------



## GregT (Oct 8, 2013)

Those are nice reviews -- thanks for posting them and alerting us to them!  

Best,

Greg


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Oct 9, 2013)

Appreciate the review...looks like we made a good call to book phase 2 for April!  We stayed in phase 1 back in 2010 on our first trip to the Big Island, but loved the option of saving points for our return trip next spring.  That freed up enough points to allow us to spring for a 1BR+ in the Lagoon Tower for the other half of the trip.


----------



## linsj (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad to know my reviews are helpful. I've read a couple of posts in other threads from people who think phase 2 is second class, but the units are more luxurious than other timeshares I've been in. I didn't feel like I was losing anything at all. Didn't miss the oven since I don't cook on vacation.


----------



## GregT (Oct 10, 2013)

linsj said:


> Glad to know my reviews are helpful. I've read a couple of posts in other threads from people who think phase 2 is second class, but the units are more luxurious than other timeshares I've been in. I didn't feel like I was losing anything at all. Didn't miss the oven since I don't cook on vacation.



Do you recall if there were BBQ grills in Phase 2?  I grill a lot when I am on vacation, and am hopeful there are conveniently located in Phase 2?

We know the rooms are smaller, but were there any intangible negatives/positives to being at Phase 2 versus Phase 1?   It actually seems the pool is more convenient that being in the farther buildings in Phase 1?

Is there any golf course view from the 2BR units?   Just curious how the external features might compare?

Thanks!


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 10, 2013)

GregT said:


> Is there any golf course view from the 2BR units?



According to this (look familiar?) all the 2BR units have a golf course view. In Building 1 at least.


----------



## linsj (Oct 10, 2013)

GregT said:


> Do you recall if there were BBQ grills in Phase 2?  I grill a lot when I am on vacation, and am hopeful there are conveniently located in Phase 2?
> 
> We know the rooms are smaller, but were there any intangible negatives/positives to being at Phase 2 versus Phase 1?   It actually seems the pool is more convenient that being in the farther buildings in Phase 1?
> 
> ...



There are grills and a picnic table between the two buildings in phase 2, so I assume that will be the pattern for the rest of the phase. Besides the size of the units, the only tangible differences are the lack of an oven (at least in the one-bedroom units) and soaking tub in phase 2. 

I don't know what you mean by intangible differences, but probably nothing I would notice. Clean, comfortable, fast wifi, and free wifi and parking are at the top of my list, along with resort location. Everything else is a bonus.

Yes, the pool is more convenient to the current buildings in phase 2 than the far end of phase 1. 

I don't know where the two-bedroom units are located in the buildings. But any units on the back sides will have golf course/mountain views. I was just happy not to be on the first floor, so being on the front or back of the building didn't matter to me.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking at the chart above makes me wonder if they've designed the units like some other timeshares, where they have a large 1-br and a small 1-br, and combine them for a 2-br.  In the chart they are labeled 1-br king, 1-br double, and 2-br king + double. No studios listed.

But the points for each 1br are the same, so I suppose you could end up getting either style if booking a 1br.

Anybody know if that is an accurate assessment?


----------



## GregT (Oct 10, 2013)

dvc_john said:


> Looking at the chart above makes me wonder if they've designed the units like some other timeshares, where they have a large 1-br and a small 1-br, and combine them for a 2-br.  In the chart they are labeled 1-br king, 1-br double, and 2-br king + double. No studios listed.
> 
> But the points for each 1br are the same, so I suppose you could end up getting either style if booking a 1br.
> 
> Anybody know if that is an accurate assessment?



They are definitely dedicated 1BR and then dedicated 2BR's -- nothing locks off and the floor plans for all 1BRs are the same.   The difference is only in the bed arrangements as some target customers prefer double beds.   

I believe that revolution will differentiate between the 1BR King and the 1BR Double.   

Thx!


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up. I've never liked those mini 1br units that some timeshares have.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 24, 2013)

Construction for phase 2?  Any comments or issues for current onsite guests?

Answering my own question, I called the resort and construction is finished.  Does anyone know how many phase 2 building they built?


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Apr 18, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Construction for phase 2?  Any comments or issues for current onsite guests?
> 
> Answering my own question, I called the resort and construction is finished.  Does anyone know how many phase 2 building they built?



We're here at Kings Land right now in building 22 (phase 2).  There are only the two buildings at this moment, with no construction currently going on here.
I'll try to check and see what further development may be down the road.


----------



## GregT (Apr 18, 2014)

AlohaAmbassador said:


> We're here at Kings Land right now in building 22 (phase 2).  There are only the two buildings at this moment, with no construction currently going on here.
> I'll try to check and see what further development may be down the road.



Have fun ---  Kings Land rocks!   Can you compare/contrast how you like Phase 2 as compared to Phase 1, and also how the room space feels to other timeshares that you've stayed in?  Thank you.

Best,

Greg


----------



## drbrandt (Apr 18, 2014)

Does Phase 2 have any 3 BR? The ground level ones in Phase 1 are 8700 points during Gold season, which seems like a pretty good rate.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 18, 2014)

drbrandt said:


> Does Phase 2 have any 3 BR? The ground level ones in Phase 1 are 8700 points during Gold season, which seems like a pretty good rate.



The only 3br are phase 1, building 5.  Only 4 of them, two standard and two plus.


----------



## drbrandt (Apr 18, 2014)

Doesn't building 9 also have 3 BR?


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Apr 18, 2014)

GregT said:


> Have fun ---  Kings Land rocks!   Can you compare/contrast how you like Phase 2 as compared to Phase 1, and also how the room space feels to other timeshares that you've stayed in?  Thank you.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



The wife and I really like this 1BR in phase two.  A bit smaller square footage than the phase one we had 4 years ago, but more than ample for the two of us.  The only thing lacking is an oven, but that's not a deal breaker considering the points saved (4800 vs. 7200).
The walk to the pool isn't bad either...we're directly across the street from the clubhouse.  No more of a walk than folks in the end units (maybe even closer).
We will definitely be going this route again next time!


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 19, 2014)

drbrandt said:


> Doesn't building 9 also have 3 BR?



You may be right, I bought pre-construction and the ownership docs dated Feb 2008 only list 8 buildings.  I looked at the google earth view and the roofline on building 9 matches 5.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 5, 2014)

I'm curious as to the type of room (standard or plus) and points required to book that we are in at King Land right now.  We exchanged with RCI and it is a 2BR in building 4, second floor .  We originally got a first floor building 10, but asked for something closer and got it.

A very nice unit with an over the top bathroom! Only beefs are that there is only one towel bar and no hooks in the bath for towels, so I end up hooking it on the wooden linen tower in the bathroom (Not the best for wood). The other is I cant hook up an HDMI cable to the TV since it is right up against the wall. (Small details, I know!)

Pools are awesome and passes to the hotel is a huge bonus, as is $65 rounds of golf at the King's Course (probably won't use though).


----------



## greenwich3 (May 5, 2014)

The King's Golf Course is $65 if you are staying at Kingland?


----------



## gnorth16 (May 5, 2014)

Grand Golf:  An exclusive program for our registered guests staying at our King's Land Resort.  Anytime Rate of $68.00 plus tax per round and other discounts apply.  

This was taken from the activities calendar.


----------



## SmithOp (May 5, 2014)

The second floor are plus units 8700 points gold season, it's what I own.


----------



## zimco (May 6, 2014)

have they finished connecting the road to the main highway( Queen's Highway)  vs having to drive all the way back into the resort


----------



## xandern (May 6, 2014)

zimco said:


> have they finished connecting the road to the main highway( Queen's Highway)  vs having to drive all the way back into the resort



No, they have not. But actually, the road is there, it is just closed off. We were there end of March/beginning of April when there was the Lava Man quarter triathlon. During that time there were road closures and the road exiting Kings Land to the main highway was opened, simply by opening the fences and putting someone at the intersection to control the traffic.
I think they will keep that connection to the main highway closed (except for during special events) to prevent a large(r) traffic flow through the Kings Land resort, since the buildings are located on both sides of the road and people are crossing the street to go from the apartments to a.o. the pool.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 7, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> The second floor are plus units 8700 points gold season, it's what I own.



Looking at HGVclub, what is the difference between a premier and plus 2BR at Kings Land? 

I'm surprised at the Open Season availability for Kings Land.  Is it just the time of year?


----------



## SmithOp (May 8, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> Looking at HGVclub, what is the difference between a premier and plus 2BR at Kings Land?
> 
> I'm surprised at the Open Season availability for Kings Land.  Is it just the time of year?



Premier is third floor, vaulted ceiling and nobody clomping on the floor above you.  Plenty of open season because it costs too many points to stay in phase 1 lol! People with 7k points can only afford 5 nights.


----------



## zimco (May 9, 2014)

thanks for the info  it makes sense


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jul 30, 2014)

Which units in phase 2 have the dining table up against the wall behind the living area (first link below, photos #2 and 3), as opposed to the dining table dividing the kitchen area from the living area (second link below)?

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts#details/index&resortId=68&backFunctionality=0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vs1MMmyckQ

Hard to tell from the links, but does the unit in photos #2 and 3 in the first link have slightly more room than the unit in the second link?  Is the former a one bedroom plus, and the latter a regular one bedroom? 

Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 30, 2014)

They key is the decor, and view out the window.  Pic 2 against the wall shows golf course view, new decor, so that makes it a phase 2 two br.  So by elimination, the other one dividing the room, new decor, is a phase 2 one br.  Pic 4 shows the phase 1 kitchen/dining setup with the older decor. My favorite spot every day at four is pic 8. When it gets too full of kids at the super pool there is another nice pool with BBQ between buildings 2/3.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 30, 2014)

I am trying to figure out the point charts on HGVC,  I assume when the points required have two figures, such as:

Two Bedroom Plus Platinum,  8400/12600, then 8400 is Phase 2, and 12600 is Phase 1.

The two bedroom Premiere only has a single value, 14,400 for seven nights, guessing that is only offered in phase 1?


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 30, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am trying to figure out the point charts on HGVC,  I assume when the points required have two figures, such as:
> 
> Two Bedroom Plus Platinum,  8400/12600, then 8400 is Phase 2, and 12600 is Phase 1.
> 
> The two bedroom Premiere only has a single value, 14,400 for seven nights, guessing that is only offered in phase 1?



That's correct, phase 2 does not have premier units or 3br units, so there are only single point figures in those boxes on the points chart.


----------



## FatPedro (Aug 1, 2014)

The second link (YouTube) is for a one bedroom in Kings Land Phase 2.  I know for certain as DH and I stayed there a few months ago.  We loved KL and plan to go back there again! 

There's only a cooktop there and no oven.  Of you must have an oven (for baking lasagna, etc.) then it'll be phase one where there is an actual range.


----------

